# Yamawaku 210mm Yanagiba from 330mate_com



## JohnnyChance (Mar 17, 2011)

I got this little yanagi a little while ago from eBay seller 330mate_com. It was $59 shipped from Japan, I chose the free shipping, and it probably took like 3-4 weeks to get here. Here we go:

As shipped, cardboard box wrapped in newspaper:
















And here she is:






Measurements:





Problem with the packaging is that the knife was able to slide back and forth inside the box, poked its way through the box and broke off the tip:





















The handle ain't great. Burnt chesnut, plastic ferrule. The transition between plastic and wood isn't perfect, and where the knife enters the handle there is a small recess where if you aren't careful I suppose some food stuffs could collect there:






Pretty good polish for a $59 knife:






Some backside pictures:










Choil shots:










The finish is really stable and doesn't seem likely to flake off or deteriorate over time:





Overall, pretty good, especially for $59. The packaging wasn't great, and caused a broken tip. I just rounded the jagged broken edge over a low grit stone to smooth it out. If it comes out in future sharpenings, so be it. If not, I don't really mind. I plan on using it as a line knife for slicing proteins during service. The handle isn't perfect, but somehow is still really comfortable. If it were a gyuto or suji where I was using a tighter grip it wouldn't be, but since you handle a yanagi, especially a small one with a light touch, that handle feels really good. Knife was quite sharp out of the box, not that that really matters to anyone here. Tip is nice and thin if you need to use it for non-yanagi tasks in a pinch.

Here is the link to one of 330mate_com's auctions:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Japanese-YAMAWA...main_0&var=&hash=item746ae3a48c#ht_5376wt_905


----------



## bob (Mar 17, 2011)

Finishing seems pretty rough to be honest.


----------



## steeley (Mar 17, 2011)

Not bad at all for $59 and you get to play with a new knife and use it on line.


----------



## DK chef (Mar 17, 2011)

i bought a Yamawaku Gyuto 210mm and a Santoku 165mm after some recommendation over at KF. i bought them from 330mate.com 5 weeks ago, the handle on the Gyuto was broken when it arrived (big crack along the handle, couldnt use it), the Santoku had a large broken tip, 

the seller didn´t care to respond on my messages. so after i rehandled the gyuto and made a new tip for the Santoku with my stones, i gave those knifes to my GF  i dont know what i did expect for 50-60$ but what i got was not worth 10$


----------



## steeley (Mar 17, 2011)

that newspaper wraped around a knife box thats' first class.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 17, 2011)

steeley said:


> that newspaper wraped around a knife box thats' first class.


 
Well, to be fair, when I went to the Pasadena Knife Expo a couple weeks back and bought a $350 gyuto from Shinichi Watanabe that's exactly how he handed it to me as well.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the important thing there is that he _handed_ it to you. He didn't economy ship it half-way around the world. That said, I recently placed an order for one of these guys as well. We'll see if it come in in better shape. I've bought from this guy before, though, and haven't had issues.


----------



## jjparkinson (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently bought the 165mm deba that 330 mate sells. For the price I was really impressed, nice finish and the grind on the back seems good. Definately worth the money.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 17, 2011)

jjparkinson said:


> I recently bought the 165mm deba that 330 mate sells. For the price I was really impressed, nice finish and the grind on the back seems good. Definately worth the money.



Very nice to know. I want a deba to try but I don't think I want to jump in head first with a really expensive one.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 17, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Very nice to know. I want a deba to try but I don't think I want to jump in head first with a really expensive one.


 
you can get Honkasumi one from EE itis very nice and well finished at great price.


----------



## monty (Mar 17, 2011)

mainaman said:


> you can get Honkasumi one from EE itis very nice and well finished at great price.



A little help...what's EE?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 17, 2011)

monty said:


> A little help...what's EE?


 
The Epicurean Edge, an online (and brick and mortar) store:

http://www.EpicEdge.com


----------



## mainaman (Mar 17, 2011)

monty said:


> A little help...what's EE?


 
yes the Epicurean Edge, 
I also misspelled the brand it is Hon Kasumi not Honkasumi.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Nov 25, 2012)

DK chef said:


> i bought a Yamawaku Gyuto 210mm and a Santoku 165mm after some recommendation over at KF. i bought them from 330mate.com 5 weeks ago, the handle on the Gyuto was broken when it arrived (big crack along the handle, couldnt use it), the Santoku had a large broken tip,



I got the same 2 knives from the same seller, they arrived in about a week and both were in good condition. They make good, cheap line knives and I worry very little about them going missing considering the cost. Apparently its just luck of the draw with this guy.


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 26, 2012)

i wouuld have already bought one if there was a choice for lefties. such a sad sad world for us lefties. everything has to be more expensive with j-knives. lol.


----------

